# Winter finally releasing its grip.



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

We are going to set a record for consecutive days at or below freezing at 166  .


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

99cents said:


> We are going to set a record for consecutive days at or below freezing at 166  .


You want to come and visit? I'll be grilling on Saturday with my sunny 80 degree weather....

166 days... That is damn depressing to me..:crying:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

That's amazing. Are you telling me that this year it's going to be warmer in the summer than it was in the winter? Go ahead and keep it up and the next thing I know is you will be telling me that next winter it's going to be colder than it was in the summertime. ....... I bet 99% of scientists will agree as well.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Naive me always thought you use whatever mode of transport is indicated by current conditions to go up there and work on gensets, equipment shelters, etc. but now I'm seeing you go through all that to get there, and then you have to climb those towers? Wow. That's a whole lotta work for any man.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Switched said:


> You want to come and visit? I'll be grilling on Saturday with my sunny 80 degree weather....
> 
> 166 days... That is damn depressing to me..:crying:


Yes, it's depressing. I need a vacation. That requires time and money, though. When I have time, I don't have money. When I have money, I don't have time. Right now, I'm slammed with work. Business went crazy when the calendar said spring arrived even though it didn't. We are approaching month seven of winter.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy January 103rd.

Tim.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Switched said:


> You want to come and visit? I'll be grilling on Saturday with my sunny 80 degree weather....
> 
> 166 days... That is damn depressing to me..:crying:


80F :surprise: That's insanely HOT !!!

No thanks :biggrin:


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

drsparky said:


> Been a long winter, still a lot of snow. Started an aerial inspection of mountain top sites today. Lots of snow this winter, but less wind damage that most years. Lost a cover on a point to point antenna, didn't lose a single solar panel so far. Have a few generators with minor faults we will look at soon as weather clears.
> I must be getting old, haven't flown since last fall. We were circling the 4th site of the day I got a queasy feeling in my stomach, I opened the little sliding window window to get some air, the pilot looked at me and said "Chuck, you look like crap" and handed me a envelope, I thought, I can't barf in an envelope and realized there was a barf bag in the envelope. I got it ready but never used it. I taped the empty but informative envelope to my desktop back at the office.:smile:
> 
> Once we get close, too busy to take pictures, got to work on that.:smile:


I did a lot of RF stuff for a while. Mostly Mhz UHF data stuff ... 30 up to 60' towers.... Remote Scada stuff.

Early on thou (in my early 20s) was up a 210' tower .... nice view up there:biggrin:

You couldn't pay me enough to climb that tower now !!


Nice pics btw ... brings back some fun memories


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

emtnut said:


> 80F :surprise: That's insanely HOT !!!
> 
> No thanks :biggrin:


At 1430 the thermometer on my front porch said 92F.

Right now inside the house is 76F.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

We have a snowfall warning for 4-8 inches. Going to be a fun drive home tonight. The guys out East are in worse shape with an Ice storm.

Tim.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

There was gnarly floods all around me over the weekend. On Saturday I got landlocked in Hawaii Kai, the roads out in both directions were blocked with mud and water and shut down. It was kinda nice, I was able to park at the H-K Town Center without a problem finding a spot.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

When summer gets here, I hope it falls on a weekend.

Tim.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

canbug said:


> When summer gets here, I hope it falls on a weekend.
> 
> Tim.


Kind of like our winter. We had 2 this year. 

It was in the 40's at night for 2 nights and then it happened again a month later. That may be a record.


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

It snowed here yesterday....flurries but that bastid Old Man Winter just doesnt want to leave :smile:


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

We're under a snow fall warning here today, and expecting another 4-6" of wet heavy snow.. Then they are calling for some decent temps in the coming weeks.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Got up to 44F today! My neighbor, his dog and I sat out on the patio enjoying the sun and a few beers. If this warming trend continues we will soon see grass!


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Last throes of winter here. Freezing rain, spitting snow. Cooking steak tips on the grill tonight with some micro brew. Grass is starting to turn green finally.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

We had 50+ mph winds yesterday and there was a dust storm that looked like a grass fire from the distance.. Snow is taking a beating, but some areas east of me are under flood or high water watches..


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

I've had the A/C cranking for at least a month.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Another sunny day today, forecast was 49f, only made it to 44f but I'll take that. Sat out on the patio again today. Snowbanks make wonderful beer coolers.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Ok, winter is gone, now we are getting flood warnings. It just won't stop.

Tim.


----------

